# class 66 metal buffers



## Terry Baumann (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello all I see the note in one of the posts about metal buffers being made for the 66can someone
chime in and Email me the contact info for that person ?

Also has anyone done any weathering on there 66 ?, Im looking for others to post 
pics of there 66's cant really find even a UK based forum where the engine is discussed any help
would be appriciated , the other thing is anyone make scale wheels with lower flanges ?

It seems to be an underdog here in north america too bad as they are as previlent in the UK and area
as the Taurus is in Europe or the dash 9 is here , boxy yes , not real pretty to look at yes, BUT ........ thats 
what makes it great in its own way, to make a loco that long but small but with the guts of a dash 9 
well that in itself is reason to like them.

cheers


Terry


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Terry, I agree with you on the 'look' and I have one myself, having just bought another set of container cars from Trainworld. I have yet to put sound in it. 
I can not help you on the buffers but I went to Youtube to find videos of Class 66's in the UK. I found lots and even found a site -did not keep track of it-that has still photos of EWS Class 66 locos and printed one of mine-66086. The videos and the photos show the weathering on the engines-mainly on the bogies and lower body. The appeal to me, aside from the looks, was that EWS was once owned by CN and the Class 66's were EMDs made in Canada. No longer, of course. 
Myron


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Interesting read also includes some still shots of various units and weathered too ! 
http://www.canadianrailwayobservations.com/2010/01/class66.pdf

Pg 11 (?) has a 2008 shot of at least 2 units in transit thru a CN yd. with VIA (?) units in bkgrd. 

Stumbled across via the use of keywords, 'class 66 locomotives in north america ', in google.ca 


thanks for the thread !


----------



## Terry Baumann (Nov 26, 2008)

morning guys, thanks for the replies ....... ya the 66 is quite a machine like it or not . I am still sadened to know there will never be another 
Aristo/ Bachmann joint effort, I found an article talking about that desolved partnership too bad one of the new class 70 locos done by Aristo 
along with some super long cement hoppers would be a beautifull sight .

I am currious I seem to be able to find few if any freight cars made by anyone in G or as in the UK 1 gauge so thats a problem short of the
container cars Aristo made , there much be someone who makes something .

The only other option is to see PIKO expand there product line to move towards some british UK rolling stock cant see it but one can hope as
they seem to know how to build a freight car very nicely.

cheers

Terry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

AC and USAT make all kinds of cars in G scale and available in your area however maybe too American to your liking. Later RJD


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Terry 

In April 2012s Garden Railways mag they reviewed the 66 and also some Aristo European container cars. Not to sure if you have seen them. 

have a look here: http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...s/flat-cars/euro-intermodals-2pckmalocm-50803 

Alan


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...seem to be able to find few if any freight cars made by anyone in G or as in the UK 1 gauge so thats a problem short of the container cars Aristo made , ..."

Yep ! He has seen them.


----------



## Raymond Lam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Terry Baumann on 01 Dec 2012 07:15 AM 
Hello all I see the note in one of the posts about metal buffers being made for the 66can someone
chime in and Email me the contact info for that person ?

Also has anyone done any weathering on there 66 ?, Im looking for others to post 
pics of there 66's cant really find even a UK based forum where the engine is discussed any help
would be appriciated , the other thing is anyone make scale wheels with lower flanges ?

It seems to be an underdog here in north america too bad as they are as previlent in the UK and area
as the Taurus is in Europe or the dash 9 is here , boxy yes , not real pretty to look at yes, BUT ........ thats 
what makes it great in its own way, to make a loco that long but small but with the guts of a dash 9 
well that in itself is reason to like them.

cheers


Terry

Here is the link to an UK forum showing a nicely weathered Aristocraft Class 66 Freightliner.

http://www.rmweb.co.uk/community/in...-class-66/


----------

